# Butcher knives



## toufas (Dec 9, 2016)

There was a photo with a LOT of butcher (honesuki garasuki etc) knives from Jon
Anyone has that link handy?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 9, 2016)

Just shoot me an email and I can let you know what I've got kicking around


----------

